# Condolences To Our Auburn Fans...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

For @tcorbitt20 and the rest of the Auburn fans on here, my condolences on the passing of Rod Bramblett, longtime radio announcer for the Tigers football, basketball, and baseball teams. I'm sure anyone that follows football on here heard his call of the Kick Six. Listening to sports on radio is the purest way to enjoy a game. Someone that can bring a game to life with words and descriptions is a special person. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I feel so bad for their children losing Rod and Paula. A daughter at Auburn and a son in high school. I can't imagine losing both parents like that. And can you imagine how bad the kid that hit them feels? Terribly tragic week in Auburn with a police officer being killed and two others injured. Pray for this community and their children.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Has been hard to swallow. Had to play a gig last night, and finished our first set... saw the news. At that point, Rod was in critical condition (at UAB).. really put a damper on our next set. I was out of it mentally.

After the 2nd set, I saw where he didn't make it.

Gut wrenching. The hope that maybe we'd hear him again on radio was gone. The hope that their children would have at least one parent was gone.

I can't imagine what their 2 children are going through.


----------

